# Armar Sistema de Sonido 5.1



## klito (Jul 11, 2007)

Me podrian facilitar un circuito para conseguir separar los canales de audio 5.1 Sorround como los de peliculas en DVD, si es que se puede montar..


----------



## Mostdistortion (Ago 14, 2007)

Te sirve este?
Hassan
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about14276.html


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 22, 2007)

hola foresros. primera vez que escribo en esta seccion. tengo un equipo de sonido para la computadora de marca CREATIVE 5,1 al cual 2 de sus 3 cornetas no le suenan. el subwoofer funciona a la perfeccion. tambien probe probe las cornetas y funcionaron. que puede ser.? estara quemado algo en el circuito?
Saludos.


----------



## jona (Sep 22, 2007)

antony, como va .
si no entendi mal los parlantes(provaste fuera de el circuito) te funcionan y bien, asi que lo mas probable es que tengas alguna etapa dañada, podrias comentar que tipo de circuitos integrados usa, transistores de potencia y esas cosas.

en mi caso para reparar este tipo de problemas, coloco en unos parlantes de pc(amplificador de baja calidad) una punta roja y el terminal - a masa de el circuito a provar,ambos de el cable de señal de este amplificador, y con la punta roja voy a provando hasta donde llegan señal proveniente de la pc, osea señal de musica.
si escuchara obviamente la señal proveniente mientras vas siguiendo las pistas, hasta que en algun momento perderas, luego atacar con tester
saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 23, 2007)

hola compañero. creo que no me entendiste.la salida de la computadora va aun circuito. de este es que parten las 5 salidas para los parlantes y una para el subwoofer.


----------



## Andy_CARP (Nov 6, 2007)

Tengo en mi cabeza hace mucho tiempo armar un buen sistema de sonido (5.1 o algo mejor onda 7.1) conosco algo sobre audio pero nunk he armado nada de esto.
Lo que quiero armar es algo que suene fuerte y tenga alta calidad
Se que pido algo mucho jeje y que sale carito pero buee la idea es llegar a tener un buien diagrama (un circuito) e ir armandolo

La idea:
Armar un buen preamplificador
Armar un amplificador
Un sistema de potencia para esto.

Las dudas:
el preamplificador deberia llevar un ecualizador, control de graves y agudos.
el amplificador podria llevar un vumetro.
la etapa de potencia deberia llevar proteccion para el apli y para los parlantes.
Es valida la idea de armar amplificador monos tantos como canales quieras.?
en caso de armar multiples amplificador monos. cada uno deberia tener un corte de frecuencias segun que canal sea no? (digamos un satelite, el woofer y demas no?)
la duda mas importante es posible armar esto?  jejej

desde ya muchas grracias! 

 by Andy_CARP


----------



## Danielv (Nov 7, 2007)

Hola amigo que tal ? me parece bien tu proyecto sobre el 5.1 y te podria ayudar un poco y se que varios de los compañeros tambien. yo no soy experto pero ya he hecho esto antes.

si es bueno tener en el preamplificador un ecualizaror y de los mejores, con buenas pendientes y cortes.

el vumetro podria ser o no, depende de tu gusto aunque no esta demas colocarlo.

con respecto a la etapa de potencia y sus protectores si es bueno colocarlo si es que lo quieres hacer de alta potencia.

La idea de armar varios amplificador mono para mi en lo particular es lo mejor. yo estoy construyendo uno pero pequeño de baja potencia y con respecto a la frecuencia la que debe llevar el corte es la de baja. las demas las puedes dejar a rango completo y cada satelite o parlate llevar un filtro pasivo o algunas quedan tambien a rango completo (todo depende del tipo de satelite).

Y si te soy franco. armas esto es mucho mas que posible, es algo mas que comprobado y dedicate con el tiempo que puedas que si lo lograras.  suerte amigo saludos


----------



## anko (Nov 7, 2007)

saludos, yo tambien estoy interesado en los sistemas 5.1, ya que estoy arman el proyecto de fabricarme uno.

hasta el momento lo que planeo hacer son 5 amplificador de 20w para los 5 saltelites, full range, con 2 preamplificador (bajos, agudos y volumen), 1 para los canaes frontales derecho/izquierdo y el tro para los de derecha/izquierda de atras, el del centro pasa por un simple control de volumen.

hasta ahora todo bien, pero en cuanto al sub-woofer no estoy seguro, ya que muchos dvd y sistemas 5.1 traen su propia salida para el subwoofer, y como hasta el momento no dispongo de uno de estos aparatos, no tengo idea si la señal sale filtrada para los graves o hay que pasarla por un filtro.

y por ultimo ver si existe una forma de armar un decodificador para las salidas de 5.1 digitales.

si alguen me pudiera aclarar las dudas se lo agradeceria

salu2


----------



## Andy_CARP (Nov 7, 2007)

okss gracias! 
segun tengo entendido el buffer tiene que tener la potencia de la suma de los satelites no? digamos que tenemos 5 satelites de 20w el buffer deberia ser de 20*5 =100 = 100w es asi no?

los satelites con 30w estaran bien? digoo para q tengan una buena potencia? osea tampoco lo vamos a hacer sonar en un lugar abierto.  jajja  en caso de usar 30w el buffer deberia tener unos 30*5 =150w mmm llevamos el buffer a 200w y nos quedan 5 satelites de 40w parece bien? 
mm alguno tiene algun circuito con stk es la mejor opcion no? para un amplificador mono de 40w ? 

gracias! y suerte. ire posteando todos los avancess 

 by Andy_CARP


----------



## Pablo16 (Nov 7, 2007)

No necesariamente el woofer es la potencia de los satelites, pero es una buena opcion para tener un cierto equilibrio. Los satelites andaran bien a 30 - 40 watts, vas a tener un sonido muy bueno aunque dependera mucho de los preamplificador que utilices y los amplificador tambien.

Eso de armar un 7.1 estaria de lujo! todavia mejor un 7.2!

Puedes usar los STK que serian lo mejor aunque creo que vas a necesitar una fuente muy grande, puedes probar igual con TDA's. Hay 2 o 3 muy mencionados aqui en el foro. Son solo ideas. 

Por ahi un miembro del foro (gonpa) esta con el mismo proyecto y va muy bien, tiene ya diseñado preamplificador, filtros, etc en su PCB, a ver si se aparece en este post y te da una mano. Saludos


----------



## Andy_CARP (Nov 8, 2007)

Pido un poquito de ayuda. 

En mi sistema de sonido digamos quiero tener 3 etapas bien defenidas. ahora.
que es lo que debe hacer cada una de ellas especificamente?
osea. el preamplificador que es lo q debe hacer?
y el aplificador? 
y la etapada de potencia?

el preamplificador es la etapa donde se adecuan las señales para ingresarlas al amplificador? osea elevamos un poco las señales. y en caso de tener la opcion de mas de una entrada poder mezclarlas y elegir entre ellas cual usar (cual de las entradas)

el aplificador es la etapa en la cual ?

y la etapa de potencia es la etapa en la cual elevamos la señal para que suene fuerte digamos?

emmm me ree mezcle.  :s help meee gracias amigos. 

PD: mm me voy a dar una vuelta por la wikipedia a ver q dice bien jjejje 

 by Andy_CARP


----------



## Danielv (Nov 8, 2007)

La verdad que en este momento no tengo una estapa pre-amplificador pero en el foro de audio de pequeña señal seguro que encuentras algo.  el amplificador o etapa de potencia. en si es lo mismo.

ahora bien. ya has buscado con que circuito armar tu amplificador ?  tienes idea de cuantos rms quieres que sea cada canal ?


----------



## Andy_CARP (Nov 8, 2007)

Emmm no.  jejeje , no tengo mucha idea de como se hacen esas cosas.  , podrías ayudarme , se me ocurre armar un pre para poder ingresar señales de algún micrófono o alguna cosa así después eso quedaría en el pre, que en todo caso sería lo único que haría. por que por lo que veo. es practicamente todo lo mismo. el pre el amplificador y la etapa de potencia para lo que estoy queriendo armar , o sea podría implementar un pre. acondicionando señal y pudiendo mezclarlas en caso de necesitarlo.

Otra pregunta , es preferible hacer un amplificador con un integrado (ya sea tda o stk) o a puro transistores?  , tengo algunos diagramas. por eso.

Bueno amigo Danielv , podrías ayudarme en cómo se calculan los rms? =) muchas gracias! =)

Nuevo aporte.  estuve buscando un integrado prefiero un stk. según dije. satélites de 40W , entonces encontré este STK que dice da 50W o eso entiendo yo. :s espero no equivocarme.  este STK segun el datasheet ( STK4036XI pdf, STK4036XI description, STK4036XI datasheets, STK4036XI view ::: ALLDATASHEET  ::: ) se banca 50W asi que si lo quiero usar con solo 40W debería andar perfecto incluso bajar la distorsión y demás cosas. que por ser STK es poca , estoy en lo correcto? Gracias.

 by Andy_CARP


----------



## Pablo16 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hola Andy, por experiencia te recomiendo que no armes ese preamplificador de electronica2000, tiene una distorsion muy elevada.

 Una muy buena opcion es el preamplificadopr que te pongo mas adelante, es con TL072, tiene controles de tono(graves y agudos) y volumen. 

Si quieres hacer un sistema 5.1 entonces necesitarias 5 de estos circuitos o buscar un pre estereo, armarlo 2 veces para los 4 satelites y utlizar un MONO para el central. Necesitas igual un filtro pasabajos para el subwoofer. Hay muchos en el foro.

Ahora, con respecto a los amplificador, esta bien que uses STK, aunque te doy una idea, busca uno que sea ESTEREO, asi no vas a necestar armar 5; solo 2 para los 4 satelites, un MONO para el central y un amplificador de tu agrado de unos 50W RMS para tu subwoofer usando un filtro ya mencionado. Esto de los STK te lo digo por el voltaje que consume cada uno, deberias buscar la manera de ahorrarte energia y costo.

Puedes probar tambien con amplficadores a transistores para los satelites como el que posteo TECNICDESO(ya lo pongo) en otro tema del foro. Entrega como 30W y se alimenta con +/-20.Esto puede ser mejor ya que segun veo no tienes mucha experiencia y los STK son muy delicados, si se descompne hay que cambiar todo, con los transistores es lo contrario, puedes cambiarlos cuantas veces sea necesario y por menor precio. 

Saludos y espero que te sirva de algo!


----------



## Danielv (Nov 9, 2007)

Lo que dice el amigo pablo es afirmativo. ese amplificador a transistores aunque no lo her armado me han dicho que es excelente.  pero si lo que quieres es practicar buscate un STK, si consideras que 40 rms o 30 para los satelites esta bien. aunque es fuerte de paso. pero una recomendacion es que el bajo sea entonces de unos buenos rms.

Sabes que hay quienes DICEN que en los sistemas 2.1 y 5.1 el bajo es igual a la potencia total de los satelites. aunque no siempre es asi o exactamente asi. pero comunmente es mas.

algunos 5.1 traen los satelites de 15rms entonces el bajo segun esto seria de 75rms, pues algunos vienen hasta de 90 rms. aunque todavia no he visto uno en que el bajo sea inferior.


----------



## Pablo16 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hola Andy!, llevas algun avance en tu proyecto? algunas nuevas ideas?


----------



## Andy_CARP (Nov 13, 2007)

Por ahora no y lo mas probable es que lo deje hasta despues del 7 de diciembre sin avanze alguno. ya que tengo que estudiar para rendir un examen de ingreso. :s

pero buenoo no lo voy a dejar abandonado.  mientras voy a ir pensando ideas nuevas.


----------



## maxep (Nov 13, 2007)

andy. es muy interesante tu idea. te cuento yo la mia.
un amigo se compro hace poco un home teare. 5.1 bueno la cuestion es que es muy malo. ya descono 2 parlantes. y el sonido no es bueno. tiene 2 satelites. que no suenan nada. solo agudos. en cambio el woofer de 35 rms suena mas q bien es un woofer de 6" y suena muy bien. el lo que quiere es lo mismo que vos. algo que suene mas fuerte y mejor. estaba pensando (para no complicarme mucho) utilizar circuitos de audiocar  y alimentarlos con un transformador. en fin estaba pensando usar. el tda7386 que da 28rms a 12 volts. y un tda1562q para el woofer. .lo bueno del 7386 es que las 4 señales amplificadas son distintas. o sea serian 4 señales totalmente divididas. y. otra señal va al woofer ya con su pasabajos y su pre. ademas el woofer iria ubicado en su cama. es dificil explicar pero su cama es de madera. es un espacio totalmente sellado. y ahi iria el woofer .(obviamente caja va a sobrar). bueno despues te seguire comentando como va esto. y si puedo mostrare fotos de como va quedando


----------



## Pablo16 (Nov 14, 2007)

Buena la idea de la cama, imaginate poner un 12" o un 10". JA JA

Yo hace tiempo queria armar un sillon que tuviera audio, debe ser una experiencia buena tener algun videojuego conectado a eso.


----------



## juanma (Nov 15, 2007)

Volviendo al tema de 5.1, me parece que realmente no es el sonido del cine. No creo que con simples filtros se puedan obtener los efectos de que algo esta girando alredecor nuestro.

No lo llamaria "sonido 5.1" tan a la ligera. Tranquilamente podriamos hacer 10.1 pero en escencia es STEREO, no hay nada de Surround o Dolby o etc.

Algo que hice en mi pieza es poner varios parlantes (chicos) y todos diferentes. Les coloco algun que otro capacitor y todos suenan diferentes, pero por el hecho de ser de calidades y frecuencias distintas.

Solo una humilde opinion, saludos!


----------



## Danielv (Nov 15, 2007)

Si eso es verdad, pero el efecto 5.1 o 7.1 o cualquier otro efecto se sustenta en la grabacion de la pista. asi de simple. los efectos reales salen de la grabacion. Claro y siertamente que las frecuencias y la calidad estara en el equipo de audio


----------



## Pablo16 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hay que tomar en cuenta que hay reproductores DVD que ya tienen las salidas necesarias para un Surround, en ese caso, puedes armar el equipo de audio 5.1 y sin problemas. 

Por otro lado, cuando se hace simplemente un amplificador 5.1 (6 canales) sin usar niguna clase de decodificador, lo unico que se obtiene es sonido Estereo. En ese caso estoy deacuerdo. Saludos


----------



## Danielv (Nov 21, 2007)

Eso es totalmente Positivo +++++


----------



## PATEDEFUA (Abr 15, 2008)

Hola, me interesa el Pre con el TL072. Por casualidad alguien tendra el diseño de la plaqueta para pasarme?

Gracias desde ya!


----------



## Pablo16 (Abr 15, 2008)

Hola.
Alguna vez hice el PCB de ese pre pero quedó feo y no lo tengo ya 

Puedes armarlo en una protoboard o hacerlo a mano, no es un circuito complicado.

Saludos.


----------



## santiago (Abr 20, 2008)

para los que buscan y quieren encontrar
YO ARME un home theater casero v1.2 
satelitales tda7377 
woofer tda7294
4 satelitales de 30w aprox 4omhs
2woofer de 140w 4omhs
hasta quedaron lindos por la forma de los satelitales de 8" y los woofer sony xplod 15"
suena que da cagasoo cae un pelo en la pelicula maso se escucha jajaja es equipo de musica tambien
el tda7377 se menciono en el foro en un post y el 7294 lo arme segun lo del datasheet 
el 7377 es estereo y el 7294 mono armenlo que es un cañon este 4.2
hasta 6.2 si quieren le agregan otro 7377 
salu2
despues posteo fotos ya que se lo vendi a un amigo que se emociono con el sonido


----------



## mauricioghi91 (Abr 22, 2008)

Yo estoy por embarcarme en un proyecto 5.1

Tengo una SoundBlasterLive con salidas analogicas (3 stereo, 1 para los frontales, 1 para los surround y la otra para el central y el sub) lo que me permite armar 6 amplificador individuales, sin necesidad de un circuito decodificador Dolby ProLogic II

Tengo pensado hacer el central de 50W (todavia no se cual circuito sera), los frontales y surround de 20W (con el circuito de 20w hifi q hay en este foro) y todavia me faltaria planear el sub q en teoria deberia ser de 130W

Todavia estoy en pañales, pero es un proyecto que me propuse hacer y lo quiero concretar


----------



## santiago (Abr 22, 2008)

hacelo te lo recomiendo pero usa amplificador del mismo voltage para tener un solo transformador 
yo el que arme use u transformador multivoltage
no arme mas de 2 potencias distintas por que el dvd o la placa de la pc me lo regula
esta es mi placa una AUDIOFIRE 8 es un cañoncito y se scucha excelentemente bien
salu2


----------



## chabalin (May 29, 2008)

hola a todo
les queria hacer una pregunta ,para controlar el volumen , bajos , medios, habria algun integrado o circuito que lo controle pero sin que lo vuelva sterio  ya que es un 5.1 y lo quiero manejar de tre perillas nomas (volumen,bajos,medios)


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 29, 2008)

bueno amigo, si tienes un equipo de 5.1 significa que tienes 6 amplificador que controlar.
con tres potenciometros multiples puedes lograrlo.
de integrados que hagan ese trabajo, solo como los que traen incorporados los home cinema que se manejan con el control, y agregarle lo de los tonos.
se t complica con solo 3 potes.


----------



## chabalin (May 29, 2008)

holas

dj draco eso seria solo para el volumen ?'

si es asi como hago para el control de tonos

grasias igualmente


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 30, 2008)

los minipotenciometros son barbaros y baratos. si utilizas 3 stereo para el volumen de los 6 ampl, deberias utilizar 3 stereo maspara los graves y 3 stereo mas para los agudos.

en total t quedaria 9 potenciometros, los 3 superiores para el vol. los 3 del medio para graves, y los 3 inferiores para agudos.

eso si quieres darle control de tonos, que en un 5.1 para dvd no es necesario, pues los dvd vienen muy bien ecualizados.


----------



## alco79ar (Jun 21, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> para los que buscan y quieren encontrar
> YO ARME un home theater casero v1.2
> satelitales tda7377
> woofer tda7294
> ...



hola santixman quiero armar ese amplificador con el subwofer, para el 7377 ya esta todo pero para el 7294 quisiera saber si podrias facilitarme el pcb ya que estoy muy lejos de mi pc y todo mi tallercito de electronica y no se por cuato tiempo, en mi pc tenia el programa con el que hacia los pcb. y bueno... si me lo podes pasar, y ademas desime de cuantos amper era el transformador que usaste? es de 100v con una derivacion de 12v? o como lo pediria cdo lo compre?

Gracias


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Jul 3, 2008)

puede que sirva


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 3, 2008)

amigo hay mejores amplificador estereo y con mucho mejor sonido prueba con el LM1876 con es puedes hacer los satelitales y con un Lm3886 el central o sub woofer


----------



## graciano (Dic 20, 2008)

buen dia 
acabo de recibir el ultimo home theater de pioneer vsx-1018h y lo instale perfectamente pero: ninguna de las cornetas de mi antiguo home teater no suenan, son unas sony ss-ts46 de 2.7ohm y la salida del receiver es de 8 hms 100 watt porque no suenan no entiendo podrian ayudarme?
disculpen el desconocimiento. de antemano doy las gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## treblo (May 9, 2009)

Hola tengo una duda sobre armar un 5.1 y la duda es que para cada canal es un amplificador osea si es 5.1 tenesmos 6 canales por lo tanto tendriamos que alimentar 6 modulos stk por separdo la pregunta es de que consumo estariamos hablando osea que amperaje tendria que entregar la fuente?

gracias el foro esta de 10!


----------



## osk_rin (May 10, 2009)

hola! 
que tal 
coincido con "mauricioghi91"  tengo una targeta de sonido de 5.1 canales y tengo conectados solo 4.1 jeje la bocina central no la he conectado bueno el punto es que tengo un amplificador de auto de 4 canales es un kenwood la potencia no la se del todo pero con un simple calculo 12vX25a= 300w solo fatatria saber la eficiencia de el amplificador  creo que el amplificador es clase AB 

bueno de la targeta de sonido saco la salida para  los frontales  , las salidas  traseras y la del subwoofer y se escucha muy bien si quiero el efecto dobly  es solo es cuestin de cambiar el tipo de salida del reproductor  yo uso power dvd  
la verdad que asi no envidio nada a un teatro en casa de los que venden  y cuando veo peliculas siempre se escucha el grito de mi madre "estas sordo o que!" jajaja 



a "treblo" post atras escuche a pablo dar su opinion sobre armar un amplificador 5.1 con STK te recomiendo que te des una leida post atras sale

saludos!


----------



## maxep (May 15, 2009)

Jajja tu comentario me causó gracia , me pasa lo mismo , conecto todo feliz , pongo una película. y al minuto se escucha el grito .. estás sordo? Te va  a hacer mal jajajja Ni tan fuerte lo pongo, es que asusta. Para un 5.1 clásico con 2 7377 alcanza , ahora yo tengo 4.1 con 3 1562 y un tda 1516 para los traseros.


----------



## gnrfire (Jun 17, 2009)

hola yo tambien quisiera armar un sistema 5.1 casero, pero no se como pasar de una entrada estéreo a una 5.1 canales? :S y una vez pudiendo, me gustaria saber cuantos amplificador debo conectar, que potencia y si necesito pre amplificador?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 21, 2009)

Hay una forma muy buena de hacer un equipo de 5.1 casero y con buenas prestaciones sin usar grandes cantidades de potenciómetros...

Pero requiere de una pequeña lógica.

Mi idea es utilizar sólo 4 potenciómetros rotativos lineales monoaurales de 100K. Los mismos deberían funcionar entre Vcc y Gnd, controlando así la corriente que entra en los integrados controladores...
Los integrados controladores que yo usaría serían los LM1035N o LM1036N, los mismos poseen preamplificador, control de graves, agudos, volumen, balance y compensación de ruidos STEREO, o sea 2 conjuntitos de eso por cada integrado.

Luego con algunos CD4066 y algunos switches derivamos o multiplexamos las señales de los potenciómetros hacia los distintos LM...

Pronto voy a comenzar con el diseño, luego lo subo y me dicen que les parece.

si alguien quiere hacer un diseño tambien, mejor aun, asi vemos los errores y mejoras.

saludos.


----------



## leonardo perez (Ene 12, 2010)

señor: 
*anthony123* 

para mi el equipo de sonido 5.1 esta en optimas condiciones, lo unico que debes hacer en configurar tu computador por opciones de sonido y decirle que le has conectado el equipo de sonido 5.1 para que el sepa que tiene que ese sistema y no uno convencional de estereo, por esta razon es que no te suenan los otros paralantes. definitivamente los computadores son brutos y hay que decirle todo y configurarlos para un optimo funcionamiento

subi esta imagen para explicarte mejor

me toco que reducir muchisimo la imagen ya que solo me dejo subir 100k

este es el encargado de convertir un sistema convensinal estereo 2.0 a un sistema de sonido envolvente 5.1. estoy buscando la manera de conseguir el plano electrico y desarollarlo. si algien sabe como se puede hacer me puede escribir al correo Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## apex12 (Ene 5, 2011)

Salu2

Mi problema es el siguiente, estoy armando un sistema de sonido 5.1 (ya que estoy enredado en ésto de la electrónica y empecé a estudiar y me gusta inventar bastante), en otro post vi un amplificador con TDA7377 y se me ocurrió con este hacer mi proyecto.

Hice tres amplificadores con ese circuito del TDA7377, cada uno es de dos canales y les hice el pre, con el TDA1524 el cual tiene control de tonos, todos funcionan bien y todo pero a una canal de uno de los amplificadores le puse un croosover y le puse el bajo allí.

El problema está en que mi dvd tiene dolby, dts y todo pero la salida de audio es de solo 2 RCA , supongo que debería yo de hacer un decodificador para éste? cómo? (o sea un diagrama) y sonará éste bien con los efectos de cada canal independiente como en un home thearer o no? y de ser así como solucionarlo?

Investigando me topé con un IC frabricado por MITSUBISHI que decodifica diferentes formatos dolby, se podría usar este IC y cómo? podría ponerlo en una baquelita y soldarle los cables a cada amplificador según lo que dice cada pata del ic o cómo tendría que ponerlo?

Keyword Search

De repente se me ocurrió otra idea, no se podría usar una tarjeta PCI para sonido 5.1 específicamente la Genius Sound Maker Value 5.1 que me la venden muy barata pero no se si se puede conectar fuera de la PC , o sea, como la alimentaría para que funcionara y cómo le entraría el audio para que esta funcione?


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Ene 9, 2011)

Hola apex12

No creo que puedas conectar la tarjeta de sonido por fuera de la pc, si me equivoco me disculpan; pero creo que lo más recomendable es que conectes las seis salidas del 5.1 de la tarjeta del compu hasta el amplificador a través de tres pares de cables de audio, para ello debes ubicar en el amplificador las sis entradas diferenciando la entrada del sub del las frontales y las traseras. Si el DVD tiene dolby creo que si tiene las seis salidas, sería bueno que tomaras una foto de la parte trasera del dvd para mirar las conexiones.


----------



## osk_rin (Ene 9, 2011)

un decodificador no lo podras hacer, ya se discutio algo de eso en el foro, yo te recomiendo lo que te dijo @jhonrafael23, y usa tu pc como home theater, y como reproductor usa cyberlink power dvd, se escuchan super bien las peliculas con ese reproductor, 

saludos


----------



## eL1ct (Ene 10, 2011)

Me gustaria aclarar un poco los conceptos segun mi experiencia, ya que acabo de poner a punto mi 6.1 (si, 6.1, es un Yamaha encantador) y he llegado a dos conclusiones:

A) Para escuchar el sonido surround (me refiero al surrond de verdad, no un estereo reproducido por canales de audio multiples ecualizados de una forma especial ni nada de eso) hay que decodificarlo; lo tiene que decodificar el amplificador o el reproductor de DVD (u otro aparato). Si lo decodifica el reproductor, de este tendran que salir 6 canales de audio analogico (para el 5.1, si salen dos es que lo ha decodificado en estereo, y eso no es surround, no?) y claro, el amplificador tendra que tener 6 entradas, respectivamente. En cambio si el trabajo de decodificarlo le toca al amplificador surrond es otra istoria (en mi opinion mas comlicada, y con un handicap para mi; ya que la entrada del Yamaha era optica (toslink) y la salida del DVD coaxial (S/PDIF) y tuve que fabricar un adaptador).

B) Si la señal la tiene que decodificar el amlificador surround, tendremos que pasarle los datos por una via digital, para que pueda decodificarlo y reproducirlo. Pero la cosa no acaba cuando enchufamos el medio digital; lo que a mi me sucedio, es que aunque el sonido iba por el cable optico, el ampli me detectaba solo dos canales (esque este Yamaha es un encanto, te dice cuantos canales detecta y todo); esto se deve al formato digital de comunicacion. Lo que ocurre es que (mi DVD al menos) esta predefinido para que digitalmente se comunique en PCM pero al parecer esto va en estereo (y de echo ya esta decodificado, por lo que se, es un audio digital no comprimido, y habitualmente dota de dos canales), de modo que tuve que cambiar la opcion del DVD a "Bitstream". 

Y ahora si, escuhamos el surround a 5.1 (o lo que sea) incluso algunos videos originales tienen el formato de audio a 6.1 (5.1 EX). Pues eso, un surround de verdad, como en el cine.

En cuanto a la configuracion de audio digital del DVD:
- Los compact disc los trasmite siempre en PCM (resulta logico, es el formato original)
-El formato de audio de alginos DVD's: el MP2, te da la opcion de elegir entre Bitstream y PCM, pero como el Yamaha no tiene decodificador MP2, en Bitstream no se escucha nada, y tuve que ponerlo en PCM.
-Para la salida dolby digital elegi Bitstream ya que de otro modo no puedo reproducir mas de un canal de audio. Se nota que en este modo el amlificador elige automaticamente el decodificador que le corresponde (tiene unas cuantas versiones del dolby y otras del DTS). Ya que con una entrada de audio estereo, ya sea analogica o digital estos decodificadores solo cumplen la fincion de equalizadores (o eso parece).

Espero que no resulte tan pesado como parece.

Un saludo.

PD: esto son conclusiones mias, asi que, puedo equivocarme, si es asi agradeceria que alguien me corrigiera.


----------



## gord16 (May 15, 2011)

yo vi este enlace para generar los 3.1 canales:
http://www.neoteo.com/convierte-tu-reproductor-de-mp3-en-un-15780


----------



## TiTaNB009 (May 15, 2011)

Exactamente ese circuito que menciona el gord16 es el que tengo armado en un protoboard, ya que aquí mismo han comentado que si funciona, lo único que faltarían seria unos buenos amplificadores a la salida de cada canal.... pero reitero muchos dicen que ese circuito es el indicado como un pre amplificador......


----------



## timer555 (Sep 8, 2011)

santiago dijo:


> para los que buscan y quieren encontrar
> YO ARME un home theater casero v1.2
> satelitales tda7377
> woofer tda7294
> ...



Todos los armaste según el datasheet? o sea el tda 7377 y el 7294 ? Saludos


----------



## CRISTIAN27 (Dic 16, 2019)

Hola. Estoy por armar un amplificador, lo voy a realizar en 5.1 . Mi consulta es la siguiente: saber a que frecuencias de corte hago trabajar los frontales , traseros, central y woofer ( lo voy a hacer trabajar a 100Hz).
Saludos.


----------

